# Hope this helps you to upload pictures!



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I will try and help you with a few pictures...

First off create a webshots account and upload all your pictures to it in albums, 



Once you have the picture go to it and scroll down to the right side where you see link to this picture and pick a size, then copy and paste the "post in forum" url in this forum and the picture will show up



Hopfully this help's somone out.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It sure helped me out....c.hert


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump  For anyone who needs help


----------

